# Had to weigh this plant on my bathroom scale!



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

I went from 218.6 to 227.2 lbs. SFV OG 9 weeks and a day. 

This is one plant. And its not even all of it. I left the bottom 1/3 to keep going.  Not even going to try to guess the weight lol but you can! :hubba:

Enjoy! :48:


----------



## ishnish (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice!  should get about 350 to 400 grams dry by my calc.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

I have 3 patients that are a praying your right! Its been hard for all of us lately. Ive lost money and they have been short on meds for the past few months. Things are finally beginning to look up! 


:bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 28, 2012)

Holly freakin crazy big pilgrem!!!! Nicely done just how big yur pouch yual tryin to fill!!! That keep mine toped regular for couple years I reckon. Thanks for sharin these picks.

BWD


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2012)

I gotsta fill 7 peoples pouches ma man!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wish they'd let me fill that many peoples pouches... Most they'll let one household grow for is 4 people. 

we're allowed to have 2 licensed growers per address, and 2 patients per license.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 30, 2012)

I just have me a licence to kill things and eats them but its a licence!

BWD


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I just have me a licence to kill things and eats them but its a licence!
> 
> BWD




Ever take nice trophies along with yer meat?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 30, 2012)

Them taxi dermi folk want ways to much for what they do! I takes skins and ifin I gets somethin that impressed me such be known to stick head to pole round the camp to admire a bit before it stenches up to much helps keep snoopers away too for some reason gets the best of most worlds guess. Skins and meat be main focus reckon. Big antlers be best used hangin coats not collectin dust. Thanks fur askin pilgrem.

BWD

BWD


----------



## Qwero (Nov 1, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I went from 218.6 to 227.2 lbs. SFV OG 9 weeks and a day.
> 
> This is one plant. And its not even all of it. I left the bottom 1/3 to keep going.  Not even going to try to guess the weight lol but you can! :hubba:
> 
> Enjoy! :48:


Dude i think its bathroom scale is not enough for the the weight of this plant because i think bathroom scale has no enough capacity to measured the weight of this plant..use another scale.


----------



## jorgea (Jan 1, 2013)

Your plants appear to be growing very well. Let us know how your plants continue to fare here at http://www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## jacktimo (Jun 10, 2013)

Ive lost money and they have been short on meds for the past few months. Things are finally beginning to look up! 


_____________________________________
My project:WoW Gold kaufen|Diablo 3 Gold|WoW Gold|GW2 Gold


----------

